# damage to my vocal cord after thyroid surgery



## stephie (Feb 14, 2018)

I had surgery back in June and I have permanent damage to my left vocal cord. I have seen two specialist and they both said I will need to have the vocal cord removed and replace with a prosthetic. I am beside myself and scared. Has anyone experienced this? I know this is very uncommon, my doctor explained that he had no choice during surgery because the mass was so large and intertwined by my vocal cord. It truly came out of nowhere. I have not been myself for so many reasons since I had a partial removal of the thyroid, but also because my voice is so bad now. I am depressed and stressed. Just sucks.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm very sorry you had this outcome.

I have not heard of a prosthetic vocal cord before. I know a number of people have tried therapy and injections.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Sorry to hear this.

I'm curious - did you have thyroid cancer? Normally they leave the tissue on and around the vocal cord.


----------

